# Carpet cleaning -hotwater extraction or dry



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

We now do both hotwater extraction& dri cleaning. We still use the the rotovac with dri. Process for dri cleaningis a lil different but the results are amazing.

also do tile/grout cleaning .39 per sq ft with grout sealer

Upholstery

Stone restoration

Strip & wax floors

Residential& Commercial

Boats, R/V's


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Kelvin,

Need to get you back out to the house to work on our carpet. Between the 6 year old, the dog and the wife's morning coffee the carpets are trashed. I know from your last visit that you can work miracles. Please call me this afternoon to set something up.

Al

390-0751


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

He does great work folks! My wife was convinced we needed new carpet until he came and worked his magic! Super nice guy too!

:toast


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

How much does it cost for carpet only? My dog hasmade some wet spotson the carpet in the living room a while back in the house that we are renting! I've used stuff that I use to clean the carpet in my jeep...it looked great for about a week...then the spots came back! :banghead


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sailor612 sent a PM


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll back up his work too! We are renting the house we live in, and I saw this post and figured because of our "gatherings" and dog we'd give it a shot. Great guy, great deal, great work!!!!!! I'll definatly be calling him back before we move, or passing his business card on to our landlord when we leave! Gotta keep the landlord happy....


----------

